# Thier dead now



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

got the red dot for the webly... its zero'd in and ready for some weekend action from varmit headquarters... pics soon.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Sweeet! Where can I get one?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i got this one from Southwest Weapons & Accessories. $16.00


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Trying to see the sights with white out on them in the dark was impossible..

Just zapped a junior without a prob... waiting on momma now...


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Good hunting JQ!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks Tony..


SHHHH...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think they can see the red light for some reason.. I had one comming out the hole in the deck and it didn't spook when i put the dot on it. i waited for it to come completely out and was all over him for a bit.. didn't seem to bother him, but he went back down and hasn't come back out yet... soon!!!!


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Do you remember where you placed your fishing poles? those are the things with string and colorful plastic or feathers tied to the ends. you use them in the wet stuff around my house. YOU NEED TO START FISHIN AGAIN OLD MAN!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

JJ i went fishim last weekend. dangit call me i dropped my phone in the ocean last weekend and have NOOOO ######'S


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Nice! I have to get me one for my Webley........... your a bad influence on me.hwell:


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that looks about right


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I swear these rats are smarter than THE MACHINE ... lol.

I have plugged 3 of them tonight and can't get one to die in place.. soon i swear...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Would that setup work good on tree rats? My live oaks are getting overloaded.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cartman said:


> Would that setup work good on tree rats? My live oaks are getting overloaded.


 this dot is good for 200 yds. iTS SO BRIGHT AT 20 FT. i THOUGHT IT WOULD SPOOK THEM.. It should wurk fine for shootin in the tree's


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Just bought me a laser ....... just don't tell my wife, I had to wait till she went to bed


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

What caliber is that? Squirrels are a little tougher than rats i'd think.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Cartman said:


> What caliber is that? Squirrels are a little tougher than rats i'd think.


JQ has a 22 cal, mine is .177 they both will do the deed just fine........


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

SHHHH.... YOU GUYS PIPE DOWN. WERE VARMIT HUNTIN HERE..


Man its late........


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cartman said:


> What caliber is that? Squirrels are a little tougher than rats i'd think.


 mine will flip a squirrel easy...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> mine will flip a squirrel easy...


thanks. good luck!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thats funny cart... shhhhhh


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Man its late........


No its early 

How many did ya get?


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

You limit out???


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I ended up pluggin 3 of them by 1:00. By then the excessive amout of beer coupled with the adrenalin ruined the hunt... I knocked the stainless bowl on my meat scale off the counter and the noise was enough to run them all off.

I have to admit its a different world looking at the dot instead of the sights..
Its something you have to get used to.. No closing 1 eye and trying to line up the whiteouted front sight with the rear. 
tonight i am moving everything off the counter so I don't make the same mistake again..


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like you were suffering from a case of *"Deck Rodent Fever" *similar to Buck Fever only worse when mixed with a bunch of cold ones!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Webley & Scott Ltd. TEMPEST
$399.99
*$349.99*

hey richlyn.. look at the price today...

I bought mine for 125.00 15 years ago..
how much did you pay in scottland..
this is on sale...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Sweet!!! thats a fine piece! Good thing I'm able to shoot my tree rats with the ol .22 cause I couldn't swing $350 for one (or at least not get the wife to go along with me!).

Good lookin rig!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

15 Years ago they offered this gun with different grips. I have the coca bola, the black plastic and the ones I carved out of a 2x4 pine...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Webley & Scott Ltd. TEMPEST
> $399.99
> *$349.99*
> 
> ...


I bought mine for 57.50 pounds in 1986 (whatever the exchange rate was 22 years ago?)




































Now I am just waiting on my laser to show up 

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=5


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> I bought mine for 57.50 pounds in 1986 (whatever the exchange rate was 22 years ago?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL You see that allen wrench... guess what its for...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> LOL You see that allen wrench... guess what its for...


 (quote Jonny Quest)
Then when i went to competition pistols and started reading about them I noticed that they have adjustable triggers.
Dooohh









Mine has an adjustable trigger. It was set on the hardest setting from the factory.. I took my metric allen wrench and started the experament..
I turned it a tad and shot it. WOW!!! Turned it a bit more.. WHOA!!!
a COUPLE MORE CLICKS BEING CAREFULL NOT TO MAKE IT DANGEROUS..
and walah its shoots like a dream.

I am able to group a dime size pattern now at 15 feet.. What a difference, the kick is gone and the pull off is gone also..
I should be able to shoot them in the head now and leave them laying right where they stood..

I can't believe one of you guys didn't call me on this..
wouldn't ya know its a slow night in the stand again..


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Webley & Scott Ltd. TEMPEST
> $399.99
> *$349.99*
> 
> ...


I found the exchange rate for when I bought mine. (22 years ago) US$87.60 and we thought that was steep.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> I found the exchange rate for when I bought mine. (22 years ago) US$87.60 and we thought that was steep.....


At todays prices thats cheap Capt.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Now I am looking at their other models.. hehe...

They even make a scope for them too!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

post a link for that laser....


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> post a link for that laser....


Here ya go.........

http://www.airgunbuyer.com/Showproducts.asp?cat=Pistols&SubCat=Pistol%20Accessories


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> post a link for that laser....


I am buying a trigger shoe... I have one on my Rem 270 and it makes a world of difference. 
With a light trigger and a shoe it should be just right.....








​Trigger Shoe - Black

Will fit most types of trigger pull. Available in blacked steel. Comes complete with screws and allen key for fitting. Simple to fit; line up on your trigger pull and tighten the grub screws with the allen key supplied. Our Price: $26.99

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=172482&page=2&pp=10


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*UK air gun law*

*VCR Bill*

*On 1st October 2007 a new law commenced in the UK which outlaws the sale of airguns by mail order. Airguns can now only be purchased in the UK from a registered airgun dealer via a face-to-face transaction. To ensure that we comply with the law, from the 1st October 2007 www.airsportdirect.com will no longer be selling air-rifles, pistols and component parts (including silencers). We will however continue to sell all other accessories, pellets, cases, maintenance products, archery equipment, slingshots and related items. *

*Please be sure to check with your local Police Firearms Department for the latest UK Airgun Law. It is your responsibility to ensure that your information is correct and up to date.*

*More reading:*
Airguns in the UK are subject to the firearms acts, under the Firearms (Dangerous air weapons) rules 1969 they are classified as low powered Air Weapons and as such they are restricted to a maximum power of 12 foot pounds force for a rifle and 6 foot pounds force for a pistol. Above 12ftlb a rifle is classified as a Section 1 Firearm and requires a licence called a firearms certificate, and a pistol above 6ftlb is again a Section 1 Firearm requiring a firearms certificate in the UK. 
The definition of a firearm under the act is "a lethal barrelled weapon of any description from which any shot, bullet or other missile can be discharged" it further defines "lethal weapon" as "a weapon capable of firing a projectile with sufficient force to inflict more than a trivial injury i.e.. with sufficient force to puncture skin". 
The Home Office consider the lowest level of muzzle energy capable of inflicting a penetrating wound is one foot pound (1.35 joules) hence guns producing less than 1ft/lb are not covered by the act and therefore not classified as air weapons or subject to any restrictions. 
The 1997 Firearms Amendment Act made handguns illegal in the UK but Air Weapons were excluded under Section 5 (1) subsection (aba) "a prohibited weapon includes a firearm with a barrel length less than 30cms and an overall length less than 60cms, other than an air weapon, a muzzle loading gun, or a firearm designed as signalling apparatus". 
UK Legal Limit 
To calculate the power of an airgun you need to use a chronograph to measure the speed of the pellet (in feet per second) when fired, and you need to know the weight of the pellet in grains. Once you have that information you perform the following calculation:- speed(ft/sec) X speed(ft/sec) X weight(grains) 450240 
This gives you the result in foot pounds force (ftlb). 
As mentioned the legal maximum for an unlicensed air rifle is 12 ftlb which from changing round the above formula, gives the approximate values as follows:- 
A .22 pellet weighing 14.4 grains, maximum permissible speed is 612 ft/sec 
A .177 pellet weighing 7.9 grains, maximum permissible speed is 826 ft/sec 
The corresponding figures for a pistol are 433 ft/sec for a .22 and 584 ft/sec for a .177 
The pellet weights used in the above calculation are typical weights for the sizes of pellet but you must always check the actual weight of your pellet before performing your own calculation. 
Purchasing Guns and Ammunition 
The laws concerning the purchase of guns and ammunition are as follows:- 
Any person under the age of 14 years of age may not purchase or own guns or ammunition. 
Persons aged between 14 and 17 years may not purchase guns or ammunition but may borrow or have them purchased on their behalf by some one over 17 years of age. 
Persons over the age of 17 years may purchase guns and ammunition, the guns having a power less than the UK legal limit. Guns over that limit require a fire arms certificate to be granted before they can be owned.

Airguns and Young Persons
The laws concerning the use of airguns by young persons are as follows:- 
Any one under the age of 14 can only use an airgun whilst under the direct supervision and control of someone over 21, whilst on private property with the permission of the owner of the premises. 
A person aged between 14 and 17 can use an airgun on private property where they have a right to be, without supervision. 
They may carry an unloaded rifle (but not a pistol) in a public place only if it is in a securely fastened gun cover so that it cannot be fired, an under 14 year old must again be directly supervised by an over 21 year old. 
A pistol can only be carried by someone over 17, again it must be unloaded and in a securely fastened case.

Public Places and Highways 
You may never have an airgun in a public place without proper reason for doing so. If you are travelling to and from a place where you have the right to shoot, the gun must be in a case as above. A gun is loaded if there is a pellet or any form of projectile in it, including an "air weapon which has a loaded magazine, is loaded even though there is no round in the breach". 
It is an offence to fire an airgun within 50 feet of the centre of a public highway, If by doing so you cause any member of the public using that highway to be injured, interrupted or endangered. This applies even if you are on private property adjacent the highway. Public highways include roads, bridleways and public footpaths. 
Trespass
If you go on to any land, including over water and in buildings, without permission you are Trespassing. If you have an Airgun with you it is classed as Armed Trespass which is a serious Criminal offence even if the gun is not loaded 
Airgun Prey
The following pests are considered suitable for controlling using a sub-12 ftlb Airgun. 
Brown Rat, Grey Squirrel, Rabbit, Crow, Rook, Magpie, Jay, Wood pigeon, Collared Dove, Feral Pigeon, House mouse, Sparrow, Starling, and recently Mink have been added to the list. 
These are not always considered pests and only Authorised Persons can shoot them in all circumstances. 
Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981
All bird and animals are protected by law. Certain species are classified as pests or vermin and only these species can be legitimately shot and then only by authorised persons. An Authorised Person is someone who has the proper permission from the land owner to control pests on that land. 
Within that list of designated pests some are not suitable prey for an airgun producing less than 12 ftlbs.

Offence Penalties
Statute Law 
The Penalties for breaking current UK firearms laws with Airguns are as follows:- 
Carrying a loaded Air-weapon in a public place 6 months imprisonment and / or £5,000 fine. 
Trespassing with an air weapon 3 months imprisonment and / or £2,500 fine. 
Trespassing on private land with an air weapon 3 months imprisonment and / or £2,500 fine. 
Possessing or using an air weapon if sentenced to 3 months or more in custody 3 months imprisonment and / or £2,500 fine. 
In addition if original sentence up to 3 years 5 year ban on use of firearms. 
Or if for 3 years or more Life ban on use of firearms. 
Killing or injuring any bird or protected animal unless authorised £5,000 fine. 
Firing an air weapon within 15m / 50ft of a public highway £1,000 fine. 
Selling or hiring air weapon or ammunition to person under 17 6 months imprisonment and / or £5,000 fine. 
Making a gift of air weapon or ammunition to person under 14 £1,000 fine. 
Having air weapon or ammunition with intent to damage property 10 years imprisonment. 
Having air weapon with intent to endanger life Life imprisonment and / or appropriate fine. 
Using air weapon to resist or prevent arrest Life imprisonment and / or appropriate fine. 
Threatening others with an air weapon (even if unloaded) to cause them to fear unlawful violence 10 years imprisonment and / or appropriate fine. 
Not forgetting the chance of being shot and killed by the police should you not obey instructions when challenged by them, they cannot tell if you have just an airgun or a more lethal firearm so will treat all arms as lethal and respond accordingly. 
Civil Law 
It should be born in mind by every airgun shooter that the unexpected could happen and they could find themselves facing a civil action for damage to property or even injury to persons or livestock. Every airgun shooter should have Third Party Public Liability Insurance before venturing out of doors, and joining one of the bodies representing shooters interests is the best way to achieve this.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Oh brother, and I thought we had a nanny state over here!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Holy ****, Assistant Greens Keeper Carl Spackler is drooling all over himself right now wantin' one of these.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Your friend...*

Mr Squirrel, pay no attention to the wires, Dr's orders.
LMAO.....classic.

rg



James Howell said:


> Holy ****, Assistant Greens Keeper Carl Spackler is drooling all over himself right now wantin' one of these.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

James Howell said:


> Holy ****, Assistant Greens Keeper Carl Spackler is drooling all over himself right now wantin' one of these.


Here ya go...

http://www.gbstore.com/Auction/Browse.asp?cat=1013

I wish I would have bought 10 at the time I bought mine............


----------

